# What Is Your Experience Level? (Poll)



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just wondering where all you guys are in the reef hobby. I'm a Coral Reef BEGINNER


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Intermidiate, no one person is really an expert on anything, but we do our best and for a lot of people, that's really amazing.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It is really all in comparison. There are so many different aspects of this hobby. There are only a select few in the industry who are worthy of being called experts in their field. 

I am approaching 20 years marine experience, and have kept up to 14 marine aquariums at the same time in my fishroom, but I would consider myself an intermediate hobbyist.


----------

